# Sanofi plans its mobile diabetes future



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2013)

Sanofi is in the process of building on its experience developing the iBGStar iPhone compatible blood glucose monitor to move into a second phase of development.

This will see the pharma company aim to expand its reach to patients, connect them to healthcare professionals and take their use of mobile technology to a new level.

?We need to be more device agnostic, so our monitors can work on more platforms and offer more functionality, [like] joining up data,? Sanofi UK's brand lead for blood glucose monitoring Jason Lovatt, told PMLiVE at Digitas Health Europe's annual digital leadership event ThinkDigital in June

http://www.pmlive.com/blogs/digital...mber/sanofis_plans_its_mobile_diabetes_future


----------



## trophywench (Sep 4, 2013)

Wasn't the problem with the iBG Star, that it wasn't very reliable as a meter? - didn't EDUAD review it on his blog?

Cos if that is the case, surely they'll do no good on other platforms until the basic device works properly?


----------

